# ASUS Webcam not recognized



## a shoelace (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

My ASUS X83V laptop has a built in USB 2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam (supposedly from Chicony).

One day, it randomly stopped being recognized by my computer. (Between the last time it worked fine and the next time I attempted it a few days later, I experienced a random blue screen of death. I'm not sure if this was a coincidence or if the two are directly related.)

Anyhow, I attempted to reinstall the drivers and kept getting an error. Reformating my computer did not help either.

The webcam does not show up in device manager. Starting ASUS LifeFrame yields the error "No Camera Device Found!!" msinfo32 does not have anything listed under Problem Devices. However, scanning my computer with DriverAgent shows it under imaging devices as a "bad driver." I have tried installing multiple versions of the driver and none have worked.

What can I do to figure out the solution to the problem? I would really like to avoid taking it to a technician if it's only a software issue. If there is any other information I could provide, let me know.

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello, a shoelace and welcome to TSF,

Do you or did you get an "Unrecognized USB device" error from Windows?


----------



## a shoelace (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. 

No, I do not get any such error. My computer has been working as normal. However, if I try to perform any action that requires the webcam (LifeFrame, Skype, Windows Live, etc.), it acts as if I do not have a webcam installed.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What OS are you using?

Go into Device Manager and list any devices that are marked with a red 'X' or yellow '!'


----------



## a shoelace (Jan 30, 2011)

Windows Vista 64-bit. Currently SP1, because it's a fresh reformat.

None of the devices have an X or ! next to them, though I'm sure the majority of my drivers are outdated (again, due to the fact that I wiped my system).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

When you installed Windows, did you use the Asus recovery partition or did you use a Vista DVD?

It is looking as though your webcam has either become disconnected or has malfunctioned/failed.


----------



## a shoelace (Jan 30, 2011)

I used the Asus system recovery, mainly because the sticker with my Vista code has faded in the two years I've used this laptop.

If this is the case, how much should I expect to pay to replace it? And is it better to mail it in to Asus or go through a local third-party computer repair store? I don't have a warranty anymore, so that's not something I could take into account to begin with.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You have a few options.


Purchase an external webcam.
_Here are a few clip on varieties... You can clip them to your laptop's lid - Amazon.com: clip on webcam_
Disassemble the computer yourself and check the connections and/or replace the webcam.
Take the computer to a repair shop and pay them to troubleshoot and replace the internal webcam.


----------



## a shoelace (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an external webcam, it's what I've been using as a placeholder.  I simply prefer the convenience of the internal one. I guess I'll figure out my priorities.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem, if you want to attempt to repair the issue yourself, just let us/me know and we will do the best we can to walk you through the process.

-GZ


----------



## armstrong5 (Sep 18, 2011)

everytime i go to open lifeframe it tells me that the camer is being used by another program but i can't see any program using the cam.what would cause this and how do i fix it?


----------



## Traxx5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am having the same issue but my computer does keep saying USB device not recognized. I don't use my webcam very often but all of a sudden I started getting a popup that says USB device not recognized and I now can't use my webcam as it says it is in use by another program.

In the device manager there is an unknown device in the USB controllers with a yellow !.


----------



## alfheimr (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi

I have the same problem. I have to mention that I possess a k50ab notebook.
Also, I installed the latest drivers found in the download page.

When I use the Lifeframe utility my webcam is working, but it doesn't work anymore when I use yahoo messenger or skype.


----------



## ReneeOflo (Dec 12, 2012)

I have the same problems of USB device not recognized... it is really annoying..please if you have any solution post it


----------



## Will4in2erth (Dec 31, 2009)

I too am having trouble here. I'm running Windows 8 on my ASUS U56E

I've only recently noticed that there was a problem detected with some sort "USB Controller." I never payed it any mind until now I realized I'm having problems with both my sound and my webcam.

The problem I'm having with my webcam is that I nothing seems to recognize it. The Camera App just asks me to connect a camera. Movie Maker claims that no camera is connected. Skype does the same. I don't have any camera to be detected in any program.

When I go into my devices, my laptop shows an alert saying "Driver Error"
I found the problem driver:

Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D

Device type: USB controllers
Manufacturer: Intel
Location: PCI bus 0, device 26, function 0
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

I run the troubleshooter and at the end it does say that changes had been made and that I should go back to whatever I was doing, but it still doesn't work. I thought maybe the changes wouldn't be made unless I restarted it, but I haven't seen any changes. When I look through the results of the troubleshooter, all it says is: "Problem detected," and not whether the Problem had been fixed. 

It's a little odd because the microphone still works, but not the camera. Any help or insight is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow try to answer 5 users all with the same problem but possibly for different reasons. It sounds like the last poster reinstalled Windows but never put in the motherboard drivesr starting with the most important chipset driver and that also sounds ,ike the original poster's problem as well but who knows since no one really gave enough information and they really should all be separate threads anyway.


----------



## Will4in2erth (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry. I'm never sure if I should start a new thread or not. On the other hand, the above few users posted almost a year old and never got any responce or were already fixed.

I did in fact change from Windows 7 to Windows 8 when it was released in November. It came with an installer, and all I was told to do was to just let the installer do its thing. I never touched the drivers on my own.

Even after that, I was still able to use the camera for a short time after the change. It wasn't until recently that I started noticing the issues. The only real changes to the system I've made has been the periodic updates by Microsoft, and it's not like I can avoid those. I doubt that this caused it, but it's still the only thing I can think of.

What kind of information do you need?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What you need to do is go to the mfgr site of your computer and download and install all drivers for Windows 8 starting with the chipset driver. It sounds like what happened is you did an upgrade which carried forward older drivers and then things might have worked ok for a time before Windows Upgrades sufficiently altered the system.
If you don't know how to do that then just give me make and model of computer or hardware such as motherboard if custom pc.
We can keep going here for the time being as the others seem to have deserted this thread anyway.


----------



## Will4in2erth (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I searched throughout ASUS's website. I would do a search in support and another one in downloads for my model (U56E) but they would take me to the same page (with some iffy grammar), which shows neither support or downloads. 

ASUS - - ASUS U56E

However, something magical happened, and as of right now, I see neither the error on the device page, and programs are recognizing the camera. I did manage to do the project I needed, so I guess it's alright.

I still wish I knew where to find these drivers, because if something else was to happen and I need to update/reinstall them, I'm going to be out of luck.


----------



## Dennis_Fused (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone attempted to update their BIOS?
I had a similar issue and Updating the BIOS resolved it.


----------



## shander.zyn8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi! I got the same problem as yours.
Try to re-install your Operating system then install all drivers of the laptop one by one. After installing drivers try to install Skype then test the camera. This is the procedure i use to fix my camera problem.


----------

